# An "even" Baker's Dozen



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well it is offical, Keeper today turn ed thirteen years old. There were times I had my doubts she would make it but she is a very resilient girl. She celebrated by eating some browned ground beef mixed with some canned mackeral. She ate without any coaxing or prodding and with some "gusto". We even took a short walk, just the two of us, down the block and back home. Altough still not up to "partying" she did humor me and allowed me the below photos.

To quote Mr. Rogers, "It is a BEAUTIFUL day in the neighborhood" :--heart:


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Keeper! You look wonderful - keep eating, you hear?


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

A very happy birthday to you Keeper. You still live up to your name "Keeper"! My 13 year old Buddy would love to party with you! He thinks you are hottie!
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KEEPER!!! Glad she is having a wonderful birthday. Love the pics!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

It makes me smile to be able to say,,,, HAPPY BIRTHDAY KEEPER!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Happy Day, Dear Keeper!
You look MAHVELOUS!​


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I love how 3/4 of the smiles from the second picture disappeared in the third picture once you put on their party hats  Too funny!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday!

How on EARTH do you get them to sit still for a picture like that LOL


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, I thought it was a Photoshop until I saw that 



mm03gn said:


> I love how 3/4 of the smiles from the second picture disappeared in the third picture once you put on their party hats  Too funny!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> I love how 3/4 of the smiles from the second picture disappeared in the third picture once you put on their party hats  Too funny!


 
The fourth smile NEVER goes away. No matter what I do that little girl never stops!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> How on EARTH do you get them to sit still for a picture like that LOL


 
Nail their tails to the ground, how else?? :--evil:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Very Happy birthday Keeper. Your looking a fine 13. Glad you had an appetite for your special birthday goodies your Dad made for you!!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Keeper!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are great. Lots of smiling faces in their party hats. Have a great day Keeper.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Keeper. Beau said you are one fine looking girl and if you are looking for a boyfriend he would be your boy. I am glad that she is eating again and you had your annual walk and party. Prayers for many many more. The old gold is the best.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Keeper! You're looking great for your age  .


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Canned Mackeral..my guys will be right over! It's one of their favorites.

A very Happy Birthday Keeper! And a few more....


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> I love how 3/4 of the smiles from the second picture disappeared in the third picture once you put on their party hats  Too funny!


LOL I noticed too! That's hilarious 

Happy Birthday Keeper! You don't look a day over 21 (in dog years) 

Your crew is beautiful and look like a TON of fun to have around!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hank, I'm just so darned happy for you and Keeper!!! What a GReat day! Loved the photos, too, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Happy 13th Birthday Keeper! You look mahhhvelous dahhhhling!! Keep eating that stinky mackeral, it will make you feel really good.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Keeper! 

I so love that name...


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday sweet Keeper!! I am so glad to hear that you are eating a bit more. Keep it up sweetheart!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Happy B-day, Keeper! You are proof that "old gold" is priceless!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Keeper! Keep on keepin' on....


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy birthday Keeper! You are one beautiful girl.

The party hat pic is priceless Hank!!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday Keeper...great pictures!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Keeper!!! I love the photos, especially the party hats!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Lol!.............



ambikagr said:


> nail their tails to the ground, how else?? :--evil:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Happiest of birthdays to the gorgeous Ms. Keeper. (I cannot _believe_ that Hank has so publically divulged a lady's age!!! )


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Keeper! You made your daddy a very happy man.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sweet Keeper!!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Happy birthday Keeper girl!!!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

What fabulous pictures!! Congrats Keeper!! You even look cute in the stupid hat!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

AcesWild said:


> What fabulous pictures!! Congrats Keeper!! You even look cute in the stupid hat!


LOL, now that's a compliment if I ever heard one!! 

Keeper must know it's her birthday... she greeted me at the door when I got home and made sure she got her special birthday luvins. She was downright perky with a grin from ear to ear! It doesn't get much better than that!

Happy Birthday Grandma Keeper!!!
:squintdan:headbang2:banana:arty::artydudearty::banana::headbang2:squintdan​Julie and Jersey


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What great pictures!! Happy birthday Keeper!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy 13th, Keeper! May your appetite continue to improve, so you'll feel better and better


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Keeper!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dear One....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a blessing to share life with a 13 year old goldie, and it's testimony to your good care and love. Nothing is better than a senior golden who understands her world through and through.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Happiest of birthdays Keeper - even if I am a day late. Looks like a great party!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KEEPER,

WE love the party hats!

Dylan, Frankie & Erica


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I must have missed this. Hope Keeper had a great birthday!! Love the pictures, especially the one with the hats.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing!!!


----------

